# aeb 1.8t tps idle control with megasquirt - PWM?



## pac1085 (Jan 24, 2005)

Has anyone got the idle control built in to the throttle body on the ndbw 1.8t to work with megasquirt? i'm running ms2/extra on a v3.0 board, and played around with it some but could not find a frequency that worked.
any insight into this? is it even PWM?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Here is a post from Kevin Black (lugnuts) on the Autronic forum about the stock TPS/idle control:
VAG runs the TPS "backwards" on these throttle bodies. This screws us in several ways if we are trying to use the idle motor.
The 2nd tps is a signal for the throttle only when controlled by the idle system. At idle, the switch going to pin #3 is closed and this tells the ecu to maintain stable timing and fuel. 
But, since the switch gets +5v instead of ground, we have to figure out how to make this and the backwards TPS work with the Autronic.
If you do not use the idle motor, all you need to do is wire it up with pin 4 gnd and pin 7 +5v (and pin 5 = tps)
He said he was working on a solution, but not sure if it ever happened.



_Modified by xr4tic at 1:00 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

I bench tested the OBD2 ABA tb with the tps 5v/ground reversed and it seemed to work fine. Used a TIP120 for the idle valve driver.


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys... I've actually had the TPS working for years, but I'm trying to figure out how to control the idle valve with PWM. I have a TIP 120 and played around with it quite a bit, but wasn't able to get it to work. I can get the throttle plate to move, but it makes a lot of noise (buzzing, etc) - tried various frequencies with no luck. I wasn't able to get any sort of control over the throttle plate, it just opened and closed. When I tried it on a running engine, it would creep open until the RPMs' got to very high levels, and it would not recover (fall back down)


_Modified by pac1085 at 9:06 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (pac1085)*

Hi
if you have experience in AEB wiring (stock) please reply here.I am goint to install the MS2 in the same car,and i cant get a wiring diagram for the stock ecu.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pac1085)*

If it's making noise the frequency is probably too low. What did you have it set to?


----------

